
Reading and Myopia: Contrast Polarity Matters - Huntro
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-018-28904-x
======
Ultramanoid
> _Therefore, reading white text from a black screen or tablet may be a way to
> inhibit myopia, while conventional black text on white background may
> stimulate myopia._

There you go, supporting all requests for a dark mode everywhere, including
HN.

